# Watch Dogs - A Real Beauty v1.0 - Sweet FX 1.5 Mod



## digitalray (3. August 2014)

*A Real Beauty v1.0 - Sweet FX 1.5 Mod*


ich will Euch heute meinen Sweet FX Mod für Watch Dogs vorstellen, der seit 2 Tagen in der v1.0 fertig gestellt ist.

Der Hauptfokus lag darin, die Spielwelt farbiger, lebendiger und attraktiver erscheinen zu lassen, was ich durch eine eigene Farb/Helligkeitskurve, Bloom in Maßen und Vibranz erreicht habe.

Zusätzlich ist SMAA aktiviert (was aber keinen Performanceverlust bedeutet bei Sweet FX) und Luma Sharpening, was zusammen mit Bloom die Texturen schärfer erscheinen lässt.

Dunkle Bereiche habe ich noch schicker gestaltet, indem ich die Helligkeit der Farben einen Tick heruntergesetzt habe, was als Effekt einen schöneren Kontrast, gerade zum Himmel in der Abenddämmerung ergibt.

Der leichte Bloom Effekt wirkt sich zusätzlich auf ein smootheres Gesamtbild aus, was einem Rendering mit öfters reflektierenden Lichtquellen ähnlich wirkt, aber eben ohne Performance Verlust.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Weitere Screenshots und den Download gibt es hier:

A Real Beauty v1.0 - Watch_Dogs

oder auf nexus:

A Real Beauty v1.0 - Sweet FX 1.5 preset at Watch Dogs Nexus - Mods and community


viel Spaß damit


----------



## Rabowke (4. August 2014)

Ganz ehrlich? Hast du die Screenshots ohne AA und 720p aufgenommen? 

Nichts gg. SweetFX, aber bei dir sieht man komplette Treppenhäuser, nicht nur Treppen. Einfach die Bilder in FullHD oder gar per Downsampling neu aufnehmen, dann beeindrucken diese vllt. auch mehr. 

Selbst wenn du nicht den besten PC haben solltest, für Screenshots sind doch die FPS egal, selbst wenn du nur 5fps haben solltest ... das sieht man auf einem Screenshot nicht.


----------



## digitalray (4. August 2014)

Das ist Temp smaa in-game und smaa ultra quality in sweet fx in 720p. 

Leider ist es technisch nur in 720p moeglich bei mir momentan, bedanken darfst du dich bei sony dafür dass der 50 zoll 1080i tv keine richtige moninfo über hdmi zurückgibt. Die der nvidia treiber zum zweiten nicht richtig ausliest. Hatte monatelang mit nvidia support krieg deswegen, aber die beharren darauf, dass 1080i keine 60hz hat, sondern 30 und somit wird alles über 720p nicht mehr vom treiber unterstützt. (Interlaced hat 60 verschiedene bilder mit versch. Inhalt(eben nur jede zweite zeile) nvidia beharrt bei 1080i auf 30 vollbildern, was eigtl 1080p30 entspricht, d.h. interlaced modes werden nicht richtig unterstützt, auch custom resolution mit interlaced einstellen funktioniert nicht, etc.)

Sorry, aber momentan ist mir das technisch leider nicht möglich, nur mit alten treibern von vor 2 jahren, die aber die gtx760 nicht mehr unterstützen.

Momentan leider auch nicht das geld für nen neuen 50zoll tv (extra monitor hab ich seit jahren keinen mehr) aber du darfst gerne selber screens machen und hier oder auf beiden seiten dazu hochladen, das ist möglich.

Trotzdem danke für den hinweis.


----------



## Rabowke (4. August 2014)

Wie alt ist dein Fernseher, wenn der max. 1080i darstellt? 

Mein Fernseher ist aus dem Jahr 2008 und kann 1080p60 darstellen. Ist aber kein Sony. 

Wie dem auch sei, vllt. komm ich ja mal dazu Screenshots mit 1080p und ggf. Downsampling hier mit deiner SweetFX Variante zu testen. Eigentlich benutz ich immer gedosato, weiß aber im Moment nicht, ob das mit Watch Dogs kompatibel ist.


----------



## digitalray (4. August 2014)

grade mal nachgeschaut, Anfang 2006 gekauft, da gabs noch keinen Full HD TV  oder zumindest noch keinen der über 6000 Euro gekostet hat. Naja, das Ding ist zugegebenermaßen jetzt 8 Jahre alt,war damals ein High End Luxus Produkt für 1800 Euro, funktioniert aber immer noch super und die Qualität ist einfach sehr gut, ist ein 3LCD LED Rückpro, der in einem Prisma die RGB Infos aus drei versch. LED Einheiten zusammenbringt, somit hat man kein RGB am TV sondern echte einzelne Farbpixel ohne Überlappung. Früher war das super, da ich die Games in 1080i spielen konnte und keinen Performanceverlust zu 720p hatte, da vom Rendering her nur jede zweite Zeile gerendert wurde. Im Grund bei Standbild Full HD, bei sehr schnellen Bewegungen gab es interlacing Streifen, grade auch in Screenshots, aber diehat man praktisch beim spielen nie gesehen und hatte somit auf dem 1280x720 Display schon Downsampling drin und konnte das AA zusätzlich ausschalten, was noch mehr Performance bei feineren Texturen brachte. EIne gute Sache im Endeffekt 

Irgendwann kommt ein neuer, evtl. dann direkt 4K auf 70 Zoll und ne gtx 880, aber da warte ich noch ein wenig. 

Zum AA in Watch Dogs muss ich auch noch was sagen.. mir ist aufgefallen, dass das AA nicht auf alles angewandt wird im Vergleich zu anderen Games, TXAA ist noch ein bisschen besser, schafft aber auch nicht alle Treppenübergänge, gerade bei kontrastreichen Kanten wo die Linie weiß ist (Reflektionen), der Hintergrund und Untergrund (z.b. Auto) dunkel.

Ich gehe davon aus, dass man bei Watch Dogs das AA nur teilweise zulässt wegen dem Performanceverlust oder es ist AA technisch bei 720p nicht besser möglich bei diesem Game vom Rendering her..

interessanterweise funktionieren manche Games in 1080i und auch im Desktop Betrieb unter win kann ich es nutzen, aber die Game Engines holen sich die Infos aus den Nvidia Treibern, die dazu die moninfo vom TV oder Monitor, die per DVI oder HDMI kommt, nutzen und bereit stellen (allerdings leider falsch). Somit wird dem Spiel gesagt, der TV unterstützt 1080 nur in 30 Hz progressive oder interlaced, was er weder tut, noch kann  somit bekomm ich dann nur nen schwarzen Bildschirm anstatt 60 hz interlaced.

Ich könnte es höchstens im 1080i Desktop Betrieb mit borderless windowed mode versuchen, aber da hab ich die Erfahrung gemacht, dass dann 60 ganze Zeilen berechnet werden (und von Windows aus trotzdem 60 Halbzeilen ausgegeben werden), d.h. die Performance bricht um 50 % ein, was grade bei Watch Dogs nicht mehr spielbar ist.

Telltale Games funktionieren z.b. alle in 1080i, evtl. verwenden die Direct3d anstatt DirectX oder OpenGL für die Darstellung.


----------



## digitalray (4. August 2014)

hier ein AA Vergleich in 1920x1080 (borderless windowed hat funktioniert, allerdings wie erwartet 50 % Performanceverlust, d.h. zum zocken nicht geeignet, da gibts eben manchmal die schönsten Beispiel Screenshots):

NO AA:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



FXAA:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



SMAA TEMP:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MSAA 8x:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## digitalray (4. August 2014)

TXAA 4x:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




und ein Screenshot mit SMAA, mit dem die vorherigen Screenshots gemacht wurden (diesmal 1080 anstatt 720):



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## digitalray (4. August 2014)

so wie ich das sehe, reicht FXAA für Screenshots anscheinend völlig aus in 1920x1080. nur bei Bewegungen merkt man Zeilenflimmern mit FXAA im Vergleich zu Temp SMAA (schärfer als SMAA) oder TXAA (verwaschen und unschärfer als Temp SMAA, dafür weniger Flimmern bei Bewegung).

MSAA 8x enttäuscht meiner Ansicht nach, da die Treppeneffekte deutlich stärker sind, auch bei Bewegung und verbraucht mit Abstand am meisten Leistung.

Ums kurz zu machen: bei high settings mit hbao+ high, alles on und temp smaa: 1080 gibt mir 16-18 fps, 720 gibt mir 25-30 fps, also ca. 40 % mehr, da der interlaced Mode nicht erkannt wird im Desktop Betrieb.


screenshots mit txaa und temp smaa zum Vergleich:

TXAA 2x:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



TEMP SMAA:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





und der direkte Vergleich 1080 zu 720 mit Temp SMAA:

1080:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



720:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




wens interessiert: FXAA, SMAA, TEMP SMAA und TXAA 2x haben keinen Performance Unterschied (TXAA 2x ca. 5 % weniger fps).


----------

